# Help IDing Bike..poss old mtn or BMX cruiser



## oldschoolcolo (Sep 10, 2009)

26 inch frame w looptail, champion bar and double top tubes. Never been able to figure out who made it.


----------



## manida (Sep 22, 2009)

man i have no idea but its damn cool!


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 27, 2009)

*i think its a torker*

i could be wrong havent ben into bmx for 20 or so years lot of brain damage since then


----------



## freshour (Jan 26, 2011)

looks similar to skull skates


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Feb 18, 2011)

*some current pics*

still don't know who made it.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

thats a sweet looking bike


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats for owning a real nice ride, sorry couldn't help you on make of it.


----------



## KenC (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a mystery frame, there has been numerous threads about the same frame on the BMX sites for years and nobody yet has been able to identify it, so far I believe there has been 8 or 9 surface and still none of them had original decals to help figure it out.


----------

